# Scroll Saw: Maximum wood thickness



## PaulK

Does anyone know what the maximum thickness of wood a scroll saw can work with? I will be purchasing a scroll soon and the thickness of wood I intend working is 2"- 3" (25 - 50mm). Can a scroll saw handle that? If not, can one use a band saw as a scroll saw for thick pieces of wood?


----------



## sweensdv

The thickness capacity may well be different from brand to brand. I believe that my Delta will handle up to 2" but I've never tried scrolling with stock that thick. At the very least I would assume that it would be very slow going.


----------



## beelzerob

I believe with MOST scroll saws 2" is the max thickness. With a thin blade, a bandsaw can some some pretty tight corners...but it can't do the interior work that a scroll saw can.


----------



## TomC

I agree with Dave that wood 2 to 3 inches thick will be slow going; and yes a BS will work with the proper blade.
Tom


----------



## PaulK

Interior work - didn't think of that...and I will have to do some of that. Thanks beelzerob. I will just have to take it very slowly with the scroll.


----------



## drcollins804

I have cut slightly over 2 inches with my DW788. It depends on a number of things. Your saw will list a maximum capacity. The hardness of the wood makes it extremely hard on the saw with the denser woods. I was cutting soft pine when I cut the thicker pieces. For deeper cuts you would need a skip tooth or double skip tooth blade to allow for dust removal and also a very slow feed rate. Would recommend a bandsaw for what you are wanting.
David


----------



## woodworkking

Depending on what your doing a plunge router could work well. Make a template, use bits with bearings or template guides if you design your template around the difference in guide/cutter dia. - I like this method because you can start with short small dia bits and progress with longer wider bits as you go.

I've cut 3.5" parts this way before, I was able to cut about 2-1/2 inches with a long bit and then drilled pilot holes in the recesses and used a long 1/2" bit with a bearing at the end to get the rest cut. Leave tabs on interior parts and cut free with a hand saw, then route the tabs off, if you route them loose you'll probably break something. Rough cut the outside cut with a bandsaw and use a large bit in a drill press to hog out big interior cuts, less work on the router and bit.


----------



## Colt W. Knight

I've cut 1 3/4" electric guitar bodies with my Hitachi.


----------

